# Halt!



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sorry folks, but there is simply too much music in the world - too many cultures, with too many works, with too many recordings of those works by too many musicians.

I'm going to have to ask you, with all due respect, to cease this multiplication of music.

This edict will be in effect for five years. If, at the conclusion of those five years, I have still not achieved an acceptable level of musical knowledge, the period may be extended.

If you require some form of self-expression in the meantime, you are welcome to create works of post-modern visual art, about which I feel no need to educate myself.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Counterpoint: there's too much modern visual art and not enough good modern music.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

science said:


> If you require some form of self-expression in the meantime, you are welcome to create works of post-modern visual art, about which I feel no need to educate myself.


Abstract expressionism rules.

I'm always confused by the prefix post- added to artistic movements. Modernism and postmodernism are quite similar in many ways, just like mimimalism and postminimalism are very similar. It seems more like a chronological category, where if an artist is born after the first generation of artists in that style he becomes a post-guy. Either that or the reasoning behind the art rather than the art itself is what separates them.

Anyway, yeah, there is a lot of music out there, but the hard (and the fun) part is finding the stuff you really like.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Too much music - not enough money


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Too much of a good thing can be bad !


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think "post-" is just a way of trying to sound like a new movement for which there is no name yet. It's pretty pretentious to me. I listen to so called "post-rock" and find it merely has all the trappings of rock minus the conviction and enthusiasm. Those angst-ridden nihilists can contemplate their shoes all they want, but I prefer a bit of life in music. Even electronica has more spirit than post-rock. But I'm with science on that subject. Electronica fans need to stop inventing new genres every couple of months. I have no idea what they're talking about most of the time and simply like electronica that holds my interest. Trip-hop ambient Goa-Dub indeed!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretentious? That's so 1997.

I'm meta-post-pretentious, man. It's the new "_new_ new" thing.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Post-anything means more slow and depressing and boring.

But really,


> I listen to so called "post-rock" and find it merely has all the trappings of rock minus the conviction and enthusiasm.


The problem with post-rock is that it became a shortcut to artkid/indie cred, and it was never really substantial enough to justify that level of attention. Sure, bittersweet minor key noodling and big "cinematic" crescendos make for some pretty music, but then what? It was sort of a dead end. Most of the people who were into post-rock are into dubstep or chillwave or whatever the latest fad is now. And so it goes.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Too much of a good thing can be bad !


Too much of a good thing can be wonderful.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

science said:


> If you require some form of self-expression in the meantime, you are welcome to create works of post-modern visual art, about which I feel no need to educate myself.


Why not do both? I'm both composer and painter, if you don't want to listen to my music feel free to admire my paintings:










This one is titled "Blood From the Nostrils".


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Why not do both? I'm both composer and painter, if you don't want to listen to my music feel free to admire my paintings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See a doctor without delay


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Why not do both? I'm both composer and painter, if you don't want to listen to my music feel free to admire my paintings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like your painting of epistaxis (Krew z Nozdrzy) cauterized - mind you I wouldn't want to cause you any pain :devil:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty rad, Aramis. I think I see where you are pursuing a multi-layered zeitgeist within a synchronicity of the implied memes as opposed to any overt consequentialism. Well done.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Weston said:


> Wow, that's pretty rad, Aramis. I think I see where you are pursuing a multi-layered zeitgeist within a synchronicity of the implied memes as opposed to any overt consequentialism. Well done.


I guess I can see where you're getting that.

To me, initially, the implied centering of the subject suggested a questioning of modernity's dialectical alienation from the norms and boundaries ordinarily subverted within our polyvalent "selves."

I think we should all do this.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Why not do both? I'm both composer and painter, if you don't want to listen to my music feel free to admire my paintings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your price???? I'll have that from you for at least $10,000! Man, I never seen anything like that in my life!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Why not do both? I'm both composer and painter, if you don't want to listen to my music feel free to admire my paintings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. The blood is not even coming from the nostril. You need to try harder.


----------

